# The official 2010 Birthday Thread



## Alcuin

January 3 was J.R.R. Tolkien’s birthday. He would have been 118 years old.

Cirion, Ruling Steward of Gondor, who gave Calenardhon to Eorl and the Rohirrim to create Rohan, lived to be 118, as did the unnamed 11th Lord of Dol Amroth during the Ruling Stewardship of Húrin II.


----------



## Firawyn

*Re: January 3 was J.R.R. Tolkien’s birthday.*



Alcuin said:


> Cirion, Ruling Steward of Gondor, who gave Calenardhon to Eorl and the Rohirrim to create Rohan, lived to be 118, as did the unnamed 11th Lord of Dol Amroth during the Ruling Stewardship of Húrin II.



And the Trivia God strikes again!


----------



## Valandil

*Re: The Official 2009 Birthday Thread!*

Happy Birthday today, Alcuin! Though it's 'officially' 2010!


----------



## Ithrynluin

*Re: The Official 2009 Birthday Thread!*

Happy birthday, Al!


----------



## Starbrow

*Re: The Official 2009 Birthday Thread!*

Happy Birthday, Alcuin!


----------



## Firawyn

*Re: The Official 2009 Birthday Thread!*

Happy Birthday, Alcuin, my friend. 

Is this our first 2010 birthday? Surely not? Hasn't a 2010 Birthday thread been set up by one of the mods?


----------



## Alcuin

Thank you all very much. Thank you for your felicitations, your fellowship, and your patience. I much appreciate these and especially all of you.


----------



## Firawyn

Happy Birthday e.Blackstar!


----------



## Starbrow

Hope you had a good birthday e.Blackstar.


----------



## Confusticated

Happy Birthday to Eledhwen. 

Will Gandalf be showing up with a fireworks display this year? (he never shows for mine)


----------



## Firawyn

Happy birthday Eledhwen!!! 

Many, many more! Do anything special for the occasion?


----------



## Starbrow

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YAYGOLLUM! And many happy returns.


----------



## YayGollum

Hm? Someone ordering me to somehow obtain a day that they would consider to be happy? Or do I at least get the option of going for a day that I would consider to be happy? Nah. I believe that I shall attempt to have a horrible day, just to confound your probably evil machinations. Argh! Well, now, I'm having fun with being overly paranoid!


----------



## Prince of Cats

YayGollum said:


> Hm? Someone ordering me to somehow obtain a day that they would consider to be happy? Or do I at least get the option of going for a day that I would consider to be happy? Nah. I believe that I shall attempt to have a horrible day


 
Do you wish me a good morning, or mean that it is a good morning whether I want it or not;
or that you feel good this morning; 
or that it is a morning to be good on? 


Dear Gollum, I do believe you've spent a bit too much time with your evil torturer


----------



## Starbrow

Happy Birthday, Indy!


----------



## Starflower

Happy Birthday Turgon!


----------



## Turgon

Thank you Starflower!

And Happy Birthday to Nom, at least I think her birthday is today? Or is it tomorrow?


----------



## Starbrow

Happy Birthday Bilbo and Frodo!


----------



## Starbrow

Happy Birthday to Bucky and Mike!


----------

